# Please save my DH.....



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

He was going through his dresser and somehow (still missing pieces to the story) spilled some old cologne he was going to discard on an afgan my mother made many years ago. He thought the oder would go away, well....hours later when I got home it had not! :smack! So I immediately put it through the hand was cycle with very little laundry soap. It looks nicer and took the washing well, but it still stinks (did I mention it is not a cologne I like)! Is there any way to get the smell out?? I also tried Febreeze with no luck and it hung on the clothesline in the sun and breeze the whole next day. Thanks in advance for getting my DH out of trouble!!


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Try rising it in vinegar that sometimes helps with odors.


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

Had this happen with the oldest son. I had to wash it in dish soap as the smell was held in the oil. It took it out nicely .


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

Dish soap for washing, and then rinse with vinegar.

Oddly enough, this is the same way we get rid of skunk smell!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Is soaking in water with baking soda an option? I don't know if that would help but my first thought was baking soda to eliminate the odor.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

I actually let it soak in the washer with baking soda after handwashing with lemon Joy!! No more smell!!!YAY!!!! The kitty even likes it again. Thanks!


----------



## lickcreek2 (Dec 15, 2009)

Mothernature, thank you for posting what DID work. So often we read threads where someone asks for advise, many options are offered, and then there is no response as to what finally did the trick!

This is advise I will save "for future reference"!!


----------

